# Bandsaw Series



## pauljp (Jan 10, 2011)

*Backwards teeth on blade ?!?*

Well, I'm REALLY new at the woodworking game, and I went out and bought myself a lot of power tools during the Christmas Holidays. One of which is a 15" floor model bandsaw. Today I decided I am going to start a bandsaw box. So I glued a bunch of wood together and stated to cut through. Rememer, this is my very first time using a bandsaw. I noticed it wasn't feeding as I figured that it should, suddenly smoke started coming out of the wood, I stopped everything, checked the wood, metered the temp of the blade using my digital laser thermometer and all appeared well. I started it back up and continued the cut. It took a long time to go through the 6" x 12" chunk of pine and cedar softwood.
I decided I am going to change blades, when I looked at the teeth of the blade I noticed they were pointing the wrong direction - up instead of down, how can this be?!? I don't think you can put a bandsaw blade on upside down. Maybe I got a defective blade. oh well, I put on a thinner blade to start making the intricate cuts on my box and as I was coiling the blade to put it away, it flipped inside out and the teeth were now pointing in the right direction. Wow… I guess it can go on upside down.
How embarrassing… I don't think I'm going to tell anyone about this for fear of ribbing.
So, what I want to know is…
1 - Has this happened to you ?
2 - Is it because it's a cheap blade ?
I've learned another lesson among many since I started this hobby and now I will know to check this in the future.
Thanks for listening.


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

pauljp said:


> *Backwards teeth on blade ?!?*
> 
> Well, I'm REALLY new at the woodworking game, and I went out and bought myself a lot of power tools during the Christmas Holidays. One of which is a 15" floor model bandsaw. Today I decided I am going to start a bandsaw box. So I glued a bunch of wood together and stated to cut through. Rememer, this is my very first time using a bandsaw. I noticed it wasn't feeding as I figured that it should, suddenly smoke started coming out of the wood, I stopped everything, checked the wood, metered the temp of the blade using my digital laser thermometer and all appeared well. I started it back up and continued the cut. It took a long time to go through the 6" x 12" chunk of pine and cedar softwood.
> I decided I am going to change blades, when I looked at the teeth of the blade I noticed they were pointing the wrong direction - up instead of down, how can this be?!? I don't think you can put a bandsaw blade on upside down. Maybe I got a defective blade. oh well, I put on a thinner blade to start making the intricate cuts on my box and as I was coiling the blade to put it away, it flipped inside out and the teeth were now pointing in the right direction. Wow… I guess it can go on upside down.
> ...


Yes to #1, and no to #2


----------



## stevecabinum (Sep 26, 2010)

pauljp said:


> *Backwards teeth on blade ?!?*
> 
> Well, I'm REALLY new at the woodworking game, and I went out and bought myself a lot of power tools during the Christmas Holidays. One of which is a 15" floor model bandsaw. Today I decided I am going to start a bandsaw box. So I glued a bunch of wood together and stated to cut through. Rememer, this is my very first time using a bandsaw. I noticed it wasn't feeding as I figured that it should, suddenly smoke started coming out of the wood, I stopped everything, checked the wood, metered the temp of the blade using my digital laser thermometer and all appeared well. I started it back up and continued the cut. It took a long time to go through the 6" x 12" chunk of pine and cedar softwood.
> I decided I am going to change blades, when I looked at the teeth of the blade I noticed they were pointing the wrong direction - up instead of down, how can this be?!? I don't think you can put a bandsaw blade on upside down. Maybe I got a defective blade. oh well, I put on a thinner blade to start making the intricate cuts on my box and as I was coiling the blade to put it away, it flipped inside out and the teeth were now pointing in the right direction. Wow… I guess it can go on upside down.
> ...


No this has never happened to anyone else (including me)! Kidding, of course . . . I think it's probably a mistake a lot of us have made as we entered the world of woodworking. Certainly nothing to be embarrassed about. All blades are made this way, you, as the operator, just have to pay attention as you're installing them. Looking forward to seeing the new bandsaw box!


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

pauljp said:


> *Backwards teeth on blade ?!?*
> 
> Well, I'm REALLY new at the woodworking game, and I went out and bought myself a lot of power tools during the Christmas Holidays. One of which is a 15" floor model bandsaw. Today I decided I am going to start a bandsaw box. So I glued a bunch of wood together and stated to cut through. Rememer, this is my very first time using a bandsaw. I noticed it wasn't feeding as I figured that it should, suddenly smoke started coming out of the wood, I stopped everything, checked the wood, metered the temp of the blade using my digital laser thermometer and all appeared well. I started it back up and continued the cut. It took a long time to go through the 6" x 12" chunk of pine and cedar softwood.
> I decided I am going to change blades, when I looked at the teeth of the blade I noticed they were pointing the wrong direction - up instead of down, how can this be?!? I don't think you can put a bandsaw blade on upside down. Maybe I got a defective blade. oh well, I put on a thinner blade to start making the intricate cuts on my box and as I was coiling the blade to put it away, it flipped inside out and the teeth were now pointing in the right direction. Wow… I guess it can go on upside down.
> ...


I will never tell how many times it has happened to me….........................


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

pauljp said:


> *Backwards teeth on blade ?!?*
> 
> Well, I'm REALLY new at the woodworking game, and I went out and bought myself a lot of power tools during the Christmas Holidays. One of which is a 15" floor model bandsaw. Today I decided I am going to start a bandsaw box. So I glued a bunch of wood together and stated to cut through. Rememer, this is my very first time using a bandsaw. I noticed it wasn't feeding as I figured that it should, suddenly smoke started coming out of the wood, I stopped everything, checked the wood, metered the temp of the blade using my digital laser thermometer and all appeared well. I started it back up and continued the cut. It took a long time to go through the 6" x 12" chunk of pine and cedar softwood.
> I decided I am going to change blades, when I looked at the teeth of the blade I noticed they were pointing the wrong direction - up instead of down, how can this be?!? I don't think you can put a bandsaw blade on upside down. Maybe I got a defective blade. oh well, I put on a thinner blade to start making the intricate cuts on my box and as I was coiling the blade to put it away, it flipped inside out and the teeth were now pointing in the right direction. Wow… I guess it can go on upside down.
> ...


You are not crazy…. it happened to the best of us…. and even me once…lol

Happy Learning!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

pauljp said:


> *Backwards teeth on blade ?!?*
> 
> Well, I'm REALLY new at the woodworking game, and I went out and bought myself a lot of power tools during the Christmas Holidays. One of which is a 15" floor model bandsaw. Today I decided I am going to start a bandsaw box. So I glued a bunch of wood together and stated to cut through. Rememer, this is my very first time using a bandsaw. I noticed it wasn't feeding as I figured that it should, suddenly smoke started coming out of the wood, I stopped everything, checked the wood, metered the temp of the blade using my digital laser thermometer and all appeared well. I started it back up and continued the cut. It took a long time to go through the 6" x 12" chunk of pine and cedar softwood.
> I decided I am going to change blades, when I looked at the teeth of the blade I noticed they were pointing the wrong direction - up instead of down, how can this be?!? I don't think you can put a bandsaw blade on upside down. Maybe I got a defective blade. oh well, I put on a thinner blade to start making the intricate cuts on my box and as I was coiling the blade to put it away, it flipped inside out and the teeth were now pointing in the right direction. Wow… I guess it can go on upside down.
> ...


Paul. it is all part of the fun.

What to watch for is when you get a smooth piece at the front….  That can mess up the bearings.

jamie


----------



## pauljp (Jan 10, 2011)

pauljp said:


> *Backwards teeth on blade ?!?*
> 
> Well, I'm REALLY new at the woodworking game, and I went out and bought myself a lot of power tools during the Christmas Holidays. One of which is a 15" floor model bandsaw. Today I decided I am going to start a bandsaw box. So I glued a bunch of wood together and stated to cut through. Rememer, this is my very first time using a bandsaw. I noticed it wasn't feeding as I figured that it should, suddenly smoke started coming out of the wood, I stopped everything, checked the wood, metered the temp of the blade using my digital laser thermometer and all appeared well. I started it back up and continued the cut. It took a long time to go through the 6" x 12" chunk of pine and cedar softwood.
> I decided I am going to change blades, when I looked at the teeth of the blade I noticed they were pointing the wrong direction - up instead of down, how can this be?!? I don't think you can put a bandsaw blade on upside down. Maybe I got a defective blade. oh well, I put on a thinner blade to start making the intricate cuts on my box and as I was coiling the blade to put it away, it flipped inside out and the teeth were now pointing in the right direction. Wow… I guess it can go on upside down.
> ...


Whew… well that's a relief. This was a 1/2" blade and I tried a little bit to twist it the right way when I took it off the saw, but I wasn't sure if it was possible so I didn't try that hard for fear of ruining the blade.
Well, at least I know I'm not alone and I will definitely pay attention to this in the future.
This seems to be a common problem. I wonder why I never heard of it with all the reading I do about woodworking? Oh well, one of those experience lessons I guess.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

pauljp said:


> *Backwards teeth on blade ?!?*
> 
> Well, I'm REALLY new at the woodworking game, and I went out and bought myself a lot of power tools during the Christmas Holidays. One of which is a 15" floor model bandsaw. Today I decided I am going to start a bandsaw box. So I glued a bunch of wood together and stated to cut through. Rememer, this is my very first time using a bandsaw. I noticed it wasn't feeding as I figured that it should, suddenly smoke started coming out of the wood, I stopped everything, checked the wood, metered the temp of the blade using my digital laser thermometer and all appeared well. I started it back up and continued the cut. It took a long time to go through the 6" x 12" chunk of pine and cedar softwood.
> I decided I am going to change blades, when I looked at the teeth of the blade I noticed they were pointing the wrong direction - up instead of down, how can this be?!? I don't think you can put a bandsaw blade on upside down. Maybe I got a defective blade. oh well, I put on a thinner blade to start making the intricate cuts on my box and as I was coiling the blade to put it away, it flipped inside out and the teeth were now pointing in the right direction. Wow… I guess it can go on upside down.
> ...


*"I don't think I'm going to tell anyone about this for fear of ribbing."*

But yet you decide to post it here? 20,000+ members! HA! that's funny…


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

pauljp said:


> *Backwards teeth on blade ?!?*
> 
> Well, I'm REALLY new at the woodworking game, and I went out and bought myself a lot of power tools during the Christmas Holidays. One of which is a 15" floor model bandsaw. Today I decided I am going to start a bandsaw box. So I glued a bunch of wood together and stated to cut through. Rememer, this is my very first time using a bandsaw. I noticed it wasn't feeding as I figured that it should, suddenly smoke started coming out of the wood, I stopped everything, checked the wood, metered the temp of the blade using my digital laser thermometer and all appeared well. I started it back up and continued the cut. It took a long time to go through the 6" x 12" chunk of pine and cedar softwood.
> I decided I am going to change blades, when I looked at the teeth of the blade I noticed they were pointing the wrong direction - up instead of down, how can this be?!? I don't think you can put a bandsaw blade on upside down. Maybe I got a defective blade. oh well, I put on a thinner blade to start making the intricate cuts on my box and as I was coiling the blade to put it away, it flipped inside out and the teeth were now pointing in the right direction. Wow… I guess it can go on upside down.
> ...


me too…


----------



## BobG (Apr 17, 2010)

pauljp said:


> *Backwards teeth on blade ?!?*
> 
> Well, I'm REALLY new at the woodworking game, and I went out and bought myself a lot of power tools during the Christmas Holidays. One of which is a 15" floor model bandsaw. Today I decided I am going to start a bandsaw box. So I glued a bunch of wood together and stated to cut through. Rememer, this is my very first time using a bandsaw. I noticed it wasn't feeding as I figured that it should, suddenly smoke started coming out of the wood, I stopped everything, checked the wood, metered the temp of the blade using my digital laser thermometer and all appeared well. I started it back up and continued the cut. It took a long time to go through the 6" x 12" chunk of pine and cedar softwood.
> I decided I am going to change blades, when I looked at the teeth of the blade I noticed they were pointing the wrong direction - up instead of down, how can this be?!? I don't think you can put a bandsaw blade on upside down. Maybe I got a defective blade. oh well, I put on a thinner blade to start making the intricate cuts on my box and as I was coiling the blade to put it away, it flipped inside out and the teeth were now pointing in the right direction. Wow… I guess it can go on upside down.
> ...


Maveric if it happened to the best of us, then it must have happened to me (at least once. More like everytime I'm not paying attention when putting a new blade on.

BUT, of course it's not my fault, the guy that packed the blade for shipping packed it backwards!!


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

pauljp said:


> *Backwards teeth on blade ?!?*
> 
> Well, I'm REALLY new at the woodworking game, and I went out and bought myself a lot of power tools during the Christmas Holidays. One of which is a 15" floor model bandsaw. Today I decided I am going to start a bandsaw box. So I glued a bunch of wood together and stated to cut through. Rememer, this is my very first time using a bandsaw. I noticed it wasn't feeding as I figured that it should, suddenly smoke started coming out of the wood, I stopped everything, checked the wood, metered the temp of the blade using my digital laser thermometer and all appeared well. I started it back up and continued the cut. It took a long time to go through the 6" x 12" chunk of pine and cedar softwood.
> I decided I am going to change blades, when I looked at the teeth of the blade I noticed they were pointing the wrong direction - up instead of down, how can this be?!? I don't think you can put a bandsaw blade on upside down. Maybe I got a defective blade. oh well, I put on a thinner blade to start making the intricate cuts on my box and as I was coiling the blade to put it away, it flipped inside out and the teeth were now pointing in the right direction. Wow… I guess it can go on upside down.
> ...


Gee guys! That has never happened to me…....Yeah…That's it…...That's my story and I'm sticking to it. lol


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

pauljp said:


> *Backwards teeth on blade ?!?*
> 
> Well, I'm REALLY new at the woodworking game, and I went out and bought myself a lot of power tools during the Christmas Holidays. One of which is a 15" floor model bandsaw. Today I decided I am going to start a bandsaw box. So I glued a bunch of wood together and stated to cut through. Rememer, this is my very first time using a bandsaw. I noticed it wasn't feeding as I figured that it should, suddenly smoke started coming out of the wood, I stopped everything, checked the wood, metered the temp of the blade using my digital laser thermometer and all appeared well. I started it back up and continued the cut. It took a long time to go through the 6" x 12" chunk of pine and cedar softwood.
> I decided I am going to change blades, when I looked at the teeth of the blade I noticed they were pointing the wrong direction - up instead of down, how can this be?!? I don't think you can put a bandsaw blade on upside down. Maybe I got a defective blade. oh well, I put on a thinner blade to start making the intricate cuts on my box and as I was coiling the blade to put it away, it flipped inside out and the teeth were now pointing in the right direction. Wow… I guess it can go on upside down.
> ...


I know someone who called customer support at the blade manufacturer to report that he had a defective (upside down) blade. The support person was very helpful and did not laugh, at least not before the conversation ended.


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

pauljp said:


> *Backwards teeth on blade ?!?*
> 
> Well, I'm REALLY new at the woodworking game, and I went out and bought myself a lot of power tools during the Christmas Holidays. One of which is a 15" floor model bandsaw. Today I decided I am going to start a bandsaw box. So I glued a bunch of wood together and stated to cut through. Rememer, this is my very first time using a bandsaw. I noticed it wasn't feeding as I figured that it should, suddenly smoke started coming out of the wood, I stopped everything, checked the wood, metered the temp of the blade using my digital laser thermometer and all appeared well. I started it back up and continued the cut. It took a long time to go through the 6" x 12" chunk of pine and cedar softwood.
> I decided I am going to change blades, when I looked at the teeth of the blade I noticed they were pointing the wrong direction - up instead of down, how can this be?!? I don't think you can put a bandsaw blade on upside down. Maybe I got a defective blade. oh well, I put on a thinner blade to start making the intricate cuts on my box and as I was coiling the blade to put it away, it flipped inside out and the teeth were now pointing in the right direction. Wow… I guess it can go on upside down.
> ...


I've actually put a table saw blade on backwards; though I never cut with it like that and a face off router bit once that burned the wood.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

pauljp said:


> *Backwards teeth on blade ?!?*
> 
> Well, I'm REALLY new at the woodworking game, and I went out and bought myself a lot of power tools during the Christmas Holidays. One of which is a 15" floor model bandsaw. Today I decided I am going to start a bandsaw box. So I glued a bunch of wood together and stated to cut through. Rememer, this is my very first time using a bandsaw. I noticed it wasn't feeding as I figured that it should, suddenly smoke started coming out of the wood, I stopped everything, checked the wood, metered the temp of the blade using my digital laser thermometer and all appeared well. I started it back up and continued the cut. It took a long time to go through the 6" x 12" chunk of pine and cedar softwood.
> I decided I am going to change blades, when I looked at the teeth of the blade I noticed they were pointing the wrong direction - up instead of down, how can this be?!? I don't think you can put a bandsaw blade on upside down. Maybe I got a defective blade. oh well, I put on a thinner blade to start making the intricate cuts on my box and as I was coiling the blade to put it away, it flipped inside out and the teeth were now pointing in the right direction. Wow… I guess it can go on upside down.
> ...


I've had every kind of balde there is backwards & up side down at some time in my life! Run drills backwards and couldn't figure out why it wouldn't drill. Welcome to the club ) If you haven't done it, you ain't spending much time in the shop.


----------



## BurningLizard (Jan 12, 2011)

pauljp said:


> *Backwards teeth on blade ?!?*
> 
> Well, I'm REALLY new at the woodworking game, and I went out and bought myself a lot of power tools during the Christmas Holidays. One of which is a 15" floor model bandsaw. Today I decided I am going to start a bandsaw box. So I glued a bunch of wood together and stated to cut through. Rememer, this is my very first time using a bandsaw. I noticed it wasn't feeding as I figured that it should, suddenly smoke started coming out of the wood, I stopped everything, checked the wood, metered the temp of the blade using my digital laser thermometer and all appeared well. I started it back up and continued the cut. It took a long time to go through the 6" x 12" chunk of pine and cedar softwood.
> I decided I am going to change blades, when I looked at the teeth of the blade I noticed they were pointing the wrong direction - up instead of down, how can this be?!? I don't think you can put a bandsaw blade on upside down. Maybe I got a defective blade. oh well, I put on a thinner blade to start making the intricate cuts on my box and as I was coiling the blade to put it away, it flipped inside out and the teeth were now pointing in the right direction. Wow… I guess it can go on upside down.
> ...


this particular post shows why LJ is so awesome. He admits to messing up a little bit and not 1 person in the 13 previous comment said some thing like "Dude your an idiot…FAIL", as you would see just about anywhere else on the internet especially youtube.


----------



## Blackpearl (Jan 11, 2011)

pauljp said:


> *Backwards teeth on blade ?!?*
> 
> Well, I'm REALLY new at the woodworking game, and I went out and bought myself a lot of power tools during the Christmas Holidays. One of which is a 15" floor model bandsaw. Today I decided I am going to start a bandsaw box. So I glued a bunch of wood together and stated to cut through. Rememer, this is my very first time using a bandsaw. I noticed it wasn't feeding as I figured that it should, suddenly smoke started coming out of the wood, I stopped everything, checked the wood, metered the temp of the blade using my digital laser thermometer and all appeared well. I started it back up and continued the cut. It took a long time to go through the 6" x 12" chunk of pine and cedar softwood.
> I decided I am going to change blades, when I looked at the teeth of the blade I noticed they were pointing the wrong direction - up instead of down, how can this be?!? I don't think you can put a bandsaw blade on upside down. Maybe I got a defective blade. oh well, I put on a thinner blade to start making the intricate cuts on my box and as I was coiling the blade to put it away, it flipped inside out and the teeth were now pointing in the right direction. Wow… I guess it can go on upside down.
> ...


Me too, I called Carter, the blade mfg. and the receptionist told me it happens a lot and explained to me how to flip the blade to basically turn it inside out.

Worked fine ever since.


----------



## BobG (Apr 17, 2010)

pauljp said:


> *Backwards teeth on blade ?!?*
> 
> Well, I'm REALLY new at the woodworking game, and I went out and bought myself a lot of power tools during the Christmas Holidays. One of which is a 15" floor model bandsaw. Today I decided I am going to start a bandsaw box. So I glued a bunch of wood together and stated to cut through. Rememer, this is my very first time using a bandsaw. I noticed it wasn't feeding as I figured that it should, suddenly smoke started coming out of the wood, I stopped everything, checked the wood, metered the temp of the blade using my digital laser thermometer and all appeared well. I started it back up and continued the cut. It took a long time to go through the 6" x 12" chunk of pine and cedar softwood.
> I decided I am going to change blades, when I looked at the teeth of the blade I noticed they were pointing the wrong direction - up instead of down, how can this be?!? I don't think you can put a bandsaw blade on upside down. Maybe I got a defective blade. oh well, I put on a thinner blade to start making the intricate cuts on my box and as I was coiling the blade to put it away, it flipped inside out and the teeth were now pointing in the right direction. Wow… I guess it can go on upside down.
> ...


When I was working for living I kept a left handed twist drill in my tool box just for newbies! For some know reason it was always DULL when I got it back!! A little off topic but similar idea.


----------



## cmillsrun (Feb 19, 2014)

pauljp said:


> *Backwards teeth on blade ?!?*
> 
> Well, I'm REALLY new at the woodworking game, and I went out and bought myself a lot of power tools during the Christmas Holidays. One of which is a 15" floor model bandsaw. Today I decided I am going to start a bandsaw box. So I glued a bunch of wood together and stated to cut through. Rememer, this is my very first time using a bandsaw. I noticed it wasn't feeding as I figured that it should, suddenly smoke started coming out of the wood, I stopped everything, checked the wood, metered the temp of the blade using my digital laser thermometer and all appeared well. I started it back up and continued the cut. It took a long time to go through the 6" x 12" chunk of pine and cedar softwood.
> I decided I am going to change blades, when I looked at the teeth of the blade I noticed they were pointing the wrong direction - up instead of down, how can this be?!? I don't think you can put a bandsaw blade on upside down. Maybe I got a defective blade. oh well, I put on a thinner blade to start making the intricate cuts on my box and as I was coiling the blade to put it away, it flipped inside out and the teeth were now pointing in the right direction. Wow… I guess it can go on upside down.
> ...


Haha, I just did this on my new band saw and was about to call Woodcraft- glad I did a quick search and found that this was actually possible!


----------



## AToki (Nov 24, 2016)

pauljp said:


> *Backwards teeth on blade ?!?*
> 
> Well, I'm REALLY new at the woodworking game, and I went out and bought myself a lot of power tools during the Christmas Holidays. One of which is a 15" floor model bandsaw. Today I decided I am going to start a bandsaw box. So I glued a bunch of wood together and stated to cut through. Rememer, this is my very first time using a bandsaw. I noticed it wasn't feeding as I figured that it should, suddenly smoke started coming out of the wood, I stopped everything, checked the wood, metered the temp of the blade using my digital laser thermometer and all appeared well. I started it back up and continued the cut. It took a long time to go through the 6" x 12" chunk of pine and cedar softwood.
> I decided I am going to change blades, when I looked at the teeth of the blade I noticed they were pointing the wrong direction - up instead of down, how can this be?!? I don't think you can put a bandsaw blade on upside down. Maybe I got a defective blade. oh well, I put on a thinner blade to start making the intricate cuts on my box and as I was coiling the blade to put it away, it flipped inside out and the teeth were now pointing in the right direction. Wow… I guess it can go on upside down.
> ...


Well all I can say thank you!! I was very confused for ten minuets…OR SO their but now all good ,physics of a bandsaw blade almost as confusing as a chainsaw blade when it hoops itself up Cheers guys for your advice.


----------



## pauljp (Jan 10, 2011)

*Something better to laminate the boards*

I recently just made my first band saw box and one of the problems that I had was trying to get all the boards glued together without any small gaps between them, specifically around the edges.
I realize that I was using softwood (pine and cedar) which probably doesn't help much, but I must have used every clamp at my disposal and old planks to sandwich it together while using all the force I could muster, and I still had tiny gaps around the edges.
I'm new at the woodworking game and maybe I just don't know all the tricks, but there has to be a better way.
I'm thinking a hydraulic press…
It doesn't have to be a big one, but would have to have steel plates on both sides so there is no twisting and simply use a small bottleneck jack that most of us probably have several in the garage.
Putting a ton or ton-and-a-half pressure on the boards would probably do it.
With 20,000+ members on this site or so, I'm sure I'm not the first one to think of this, so is there a trick I'm missing or what?
And if this is a great idea, remember there is a patent pending on it 
Thanks.


----------



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

pauljp said:


> *Something better to laminate the boards*
> 
> I recently just made my first band saw box and one of the problems that I had was trying to get all the boards glued together without any small gaps between them, specifically around the edges.
> I realize that I was using softwood (pine and cedar) which probably doesn't help much, but I must have used every clamp at my disposal and old planks to sandwich it together while using all the force I could muster, and I still had tiny gaps around the edges.
> ...


Paul,
I would guess that your lumber was the fault. Like you faces weren't parallel to each other and maybe the boards were more narrow around an edge or two causing the edges not to close up.

Just a suggestion, I bet you would get more responses if you posted this in a forum.


----------



## BurningLizard (Jan 12, 2011)

pauljp said:


> *Something better to laminate the boards*
> 
> I recently just made my first band saw box and one of the problems that I had was trying to get all the boards glued together without any small gaps between them, specifically around the edges.
> I realize that I was using softwood (pine and cedar) which probably doesn't help much, but I must have used every clamp at my disposal and old planks to sandwich it together while using all the force I could muster, and I still had tiny gaps around the edges.
> ...


Pine bends, cups, bows, and twists when it drys especially 1x lumber. You need to face joint and plane it before gluing it up


----------



## AJchris (Jan 16, 2011)

pauljp said:


> *Something better to laminate the boards*
> 
> I recently just made my first band saw box and one of the problems that I had was trying to get all the boards glued together without any small gaps between them, specifically around the edges.
> I realize that I was using softwood (pine and cedar) which probably doesn't help much, but I must have used every clamp at my disposal and old planks to sandwich it together while using all the force I could muster, and I still had tiny gaps around the edges.
> ...


Sometimes when I glue up something I sandwich it in Hardwood that way it doesn't mark up the softwood. And I agree with Burning Lizard on this one. I have had bad glue joints just pop open because of a twist in the wood. Just my opinion.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

pauljp said:


> *Something better to laminate the boards*
> 
> I recently just made my first band saw box and one of the problems that I had was trying to get all the boards glued together without any small gaps between them, specifically around the edges.
> I realize that I was using softwood (pine and cedar) which probably doesn't help much, but I must have used every clamp at my disposal and old planks to sandwich it together while using all the force I could muster, and I still had tiny gaps around the edges.
> ...


It's a funny thing - the softwoods tend to behave more poorly than most hardwoods for projects like this. Unfortunately for the newer woodworker, it's the softwoods that are cheap, plenty, and easily purchased. Like Lizard pointed out, pine can be a PITA with respect to movement.


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

pauljp said:


> *Something better to laminate the boards*
> 
> I recently just made my first band saw box and one of the problems that I had was trying to get all the boards glued together without any small gaps between them, specifically around the edges.
> I realize that I was using softwood (pine and cedar) which probably doesn't help much, but I must have used every clamp at my disposal and old planks to sandwich it together while using all the force I could muster, and I still had tiny gaps around the edges.
> ...


I agree with the above comments. The lamination boards need to be FLAT! If you have a jointer use it and check flatness with a good referece ruler, and thickness with calipers. If you do not have a jointer you can use hand planes. Its takes a bit of practice with hand planes, but its really not that difficult.


----------



## RandyMorter (Jan 13, 2011)

pauljp said:


> *Something better to laminate the boards*
> 
> I recently just made my first band saw box and one of the problems that I had was trying to get all the boards glued together without any small gaps between them, specifically around the edges.
> I realize that I was using softwood (pine and cedar) which probably doesn't help much, but I must have used every clamp at my disposal and old planks to sandwich it together while using all the force I could muster, and I still had tiny gaps around the edges.
> ...


Hi -

I did joint and plane my pieces (my Bandsaw Box #1) but also had the gaps. From the comments I got my issue was probably due to lack of clamping pressure (although I didn't verify my jointing and planing). Like live4ever said - I'm using the cheap wood. I have edge glued before with success, but never the face gluing.

I like your idea for the press. Wouldn't you have to have some sort of frame to hold both sides of the press?

I used regular dimensioned 2×6 (douglas fir I think) that had been sitting in my garage for 4 years or so. After jointing and planing, can it still be unstable? Could I expect that it could still twist enough to split apart?

Thanks!


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

pauljp said:


> *Something better to laminate the boards*
> 
> I recently just made my first band saw box and one of the problems that I had was trying to get all the boards glued together without any small gaps between them, specifically around the edges.
> I realize that I was using softwood (pine and cedar) which probably doesn't help much, but I must have used every clamp at my disposal and old planks to sandwich it together while using all the force I could muster, and I still had tiny gaps around the edges.
> ...


I wonder if using high clamping forces to flatten a lamination with significant gaps sets up internal torsional forces that would make a bandsaw blade wander??? Anybody know?

Also if the sides are flat arent the gaps very minimal by definition?


----------



## pauljp (Jan 10, 2011)

*Thien baffle using new circle jig on band saw*

I'm in the middle of constructing the famous Thien Separator and I needed to build a circle cutting jig to use on my band saw.
I decided to make a video of it (my very first one) to share with you.
You can view it here on YouTube.
Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

pauljp said:


> *Thien baffle using new circle jig on band saw*
> 
> I'm in the middle of constructing the famous Thien Separator and I needed to build a circle cutting jig to use on my band saw.
> I decided to make a video of it (my very first one) to share with you.
> ...


Paul, this is a pretty informative video. Hard to believe that this is the first time you have produced one since it is well produced. I have been meaning to build a circle cutting jig and your idea looks like it would be a pretty good way to go.


----------



## bnoles (Aug 25, 2007)

pauljp said:


> *Thien baffle using new circle jig on band saw*
> 
> I'm in the middle of constructing the famous Thien Separator and I needed to build a circle cutting jig to use on my band saw.
> I decided to make a video of it (my very first one) to share with you.
> ...


Hi Paul,

What an AWESOME Jig, AWESOME video and AWESOME teaching job. Thanks soooo much for taking the time to share all of this with us.

Fantastic job!


----------



## TheBossQ (Jan 10, 2011)

pauljp said:


> *Thien baffle using new circle jig on band saw*
> 
> I'm in the middle of constructing the famous Thien Separator and I needed to build a circle cutting jig to use on my band saw.
> I decided to make a video of it (my very first one) to share with you.
> ...


Fantastic video. This is very well done and favorited for future reference.


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

pauljp said:


> *Thien baffle using new circle jig on band saw*
> 
> I'm in the middle of constructing the famous Thien Separator and I needed to build a circle cutting jig to use on my band saw.
> I decided to make a video of it (my very first one) to share with you.
> ...


Great circle cutting jig, I'll have to add it to my list of things to make

-jeremy


----------



## jussi (Apr 14, 2010)

pauljp said:


> *Thien baffle using new circle jig on band saw*
> 
> I'm in the middle of constructing the famous Thien Separator and I needed to build a circle cutting jig to use on my band saw.
> I decided to make a video of it (my very first one) to share with you.
> ...


Great video. What's next with the baffle project? Any vids of that?


----------



## AppleJack (Mar 23, 2011)

pauljp said:


> *Thien baffle using new circle jig on band saw*
> 
> I'm in the middle of constructing the famous Thien Separator and I needed to build a circle cutting jig to use on my band saw.
> I decided to make a video of it (my very first one) to share with you.
> ...


Nice looking jig and the video really looks professional.

Thanks for posting!

-Don


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

pauljp said:


> *Thien baffle using new circle jig on band saw*
> 
> I'm in the middle of constructing the famous Thien Separator and I needed to build a circle cutting jig to use on my band saw.
> I decided to make a video of it (my very first one) to share with you.
> ...


Paul, I just ran across this. You did a great job on the video.

Good presentation of quality information.


----------



## xwingace (Apr 25, 2011)

pauljp said:


> *Thien baffle using new circle jig on band saw*
> 
> I'm in the middle of constructing the famous Thien Separator and I needed to build a circle cutting jig to use on my band saw.
> I decided to make a video of it (my very first one) to share with you.
> ...


Nice, love how you found the angle.


----------



## pauljp (Jan 10, 2011)

*Video Deleted*

Video Removed - November 15, 2012.


----------



## thecarpentershands (May 20, 2012)

pauljp said:


> *Video Deleted*
> 
> Video Removed - November 15, 2012.


Very cool idea! Saves a lot of strain on your back I'm sure. God bless.


----------



## oldretiredjim (Nov 14, 2011)

pauljp said:


> *Video Deleted*
> 
> Video Removed - November 15, 2012.


nice


----------



## macatlin1 (May 5, 2010)

pauljp said:


> *Video Deleted*
> 
> Video Removed - November 15, 2012.


I am wondering what would happen if the weather stripping were removed and a strip of 6 mil plastic were run from the sides to an inch or so onto the bottom so that it is inflated by the first few rows of holes around the perimeter. The plastic should have some slack in order to inflate slightly and fill in the contours of the floor. It would be very much like the skirt on a real hovercraft. I wouldn't worry about a small gap at the corners. If there is a problem there one could put a small block of soft foam inside the corner of the plastic to control leakage.

If you try this let us know.

Years ago I used a similar idea to move large tooling around the shop floor but we were using 100 psi compressed air and a LOT of it.


----------



## pauljp (Jan 10, 2011)

pauljp said:


> *Video Deleted*
> 
> Video Removed - November 15, 2012.


@macatlin1 - That is exactly what my version 2.0 is going to be like.
It is based on the hovercraft principles.
I am going to call it a hover-pad.
Stay tuned for it.


----------



## intheshop (Aug 18, 2010)

pauljp said:


> *Video Deleted*
> 
> Video Removed - November 15, 2012.


This is a cool way to do it. A few years ago General or General International introduced a setup like this which used compressed air. And as macatlin1 said, a LOT of it. Not everybody has a compressor which can deliver enough air, but almost everybody has a vacuum in their shop. One requirement is that the floor must be quite consistent - any large bumps would prevent the sled from going over it, but still a great system.


----------



## djak (Dec 19, 2011)

pauljp said:


> *Video Deleted*
> 
> Video Removed - November 15, 2012.


Great idea…I love it…looking forward to version 2.0


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

pauljp said:


> *Video Deleted*
> 
> Video Removed - November 15, 2012.


very impressive hovercraft idea


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

pauljp said:


> *Video Deleted*
> 
> Video Removed - November 15, 2012.


What a cool idea. Into the favorites it goes.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

pauljp said:


> *Video Deleted*
> 
> Video Removed - November 15, 2012.


vunderbar !


----------



## sillac (Oct 31, 2010)

pauljp said:


> *Video Deleted*
> 
> Video Removed - November 15, 2012.


hey there Paul, looks like it came out pretty good. You now have one under your band saw….LOL…I have them under my table saw, drill press, band saw and router table…. I'm up on ya 4 to 1….. LOL. But really looks like you did a good job.


----------



## pauljp (Jan 10, 2011)

*Network Router Base*

My new network router is light weight and tall.
The cables in the back make it unstable and it tips over easily.
I made this wooden base to help support the router.

Click here to watch my video.

Let me know what you think.
Thank you.
Paul


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

pauljp said:


> *Network Router Base*
> 
> My new network router is light weight and tall.
> The cables in the back make it unstable and it tips over easily.
> ...


Nice lil solution. Looks good too.


----------



## pauljp (Jan 10, 2011)

*BBQ Grill Scraper*

I found tiny wire bristles on my barbecue from the wire cleaning brush. 
I have read reports of people rushed to the hospital because these bristles get into the food and are consumed.
I saw a very nice L-shaped one on WWGOA using finger joints, but I decided to make mine out of a single piece.

You can see my video here.

Please let me know what you think.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

pauljp said:


> *BBQ Grill Scraper*
> 
> I found tiny wire bristles on my barbecue from the wire cleaning brush.
> I have read reports of people rushed to the hospital because these bristles get into the food and are consumed.
> ...


Looks like you need a patent, Paul. Gr8 idea


----------

